# E cazzo ... era ora ...



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

[h=1]Le "corna" sono un «illecito civile»: chi tradisce rischia di pagare i danni al coniuge[/h]  *di Alessandro Galimberti*Cronologia articolo15 settembre 2011 
  			 				 	 			[h=2]In questo articolo[/h] 			Argomenti: 					Norme sulla giustizia | Corte di Cassazione










 Il tradimento del coniuge è un vero e proprio «illecito civile» e  come tale può essere risarcito in via autonoma, cioè anche fuori dal  procedimento di separazione. Una sentenza della Prima sezione civile  della Cassazione (18852/11, depositata oggi) rischia di rendere molto  più "care" – nel vero senso della parola – le scappatelle/relazioni  extraconiugali.

Secondo i giudici, che hanno accolto le ragioni di una signora  ligure (respinte per due volte dai tribunali di merito), le "corna"  possono provocare un danno a diritti costituzionalmente garantiti, per  esempio alla salute della persona tradita, determinando la  responsabilità di chi lo ha provocato.

 Anche se, detto così, il principio può suonare lapalissiano, le  conseguenze pratiche sono notevoli: in sostanza per ottenere il  risarcimento "da corna" non è più necessario passare per il giudice  della separazione, e dalla sua eventuale decisione sull'addebito della  colpa, ma si può intraprendere una semplice e più diretta azione civile  (processo) per il riconoscimento e la liquidazione del danno.

Per dirla con la Cassazione «i doveri che derivano ai coniugi dal  matrimonio hanno natura giuridica e la loro violazione non trova  necessariamente sazione unicamente nelle misure tipiche previste dal  diritto di famiglia, quale l'addebito della separazione», ma calpestare  la fiducia e la salute è un «illecito civile» che dà luogo al  «risarcimento dei danni non patrimoniali». Uomo – e donna – avvisato,  mezzo salvato...

http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/norm.../corna-diventano-care-tradimento-170712.shtml


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> [h=1]Le "corna" sono un «illecito civile»: chi tradisce rischia di pagare i danni al coniuge[/h]  *di Alessandro Galimberti*Cronologia articolo15 settembre 2011
> [h=2]In questo articolo[/h] 			Argomenti: 					Norme sulla giustizia | Corte di Cassazione
> 
> 
> ...


Arrivi tardi...
Già aperto un 3d con lo stesso articolo eh?
Può capitare a chi vive di 3d fatti di postare articoli di giornale eh?
Bene o male tutti noi leggiamo i quotidiani...
Hai toppato a sto giro!


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2011)

Secondo me, sembra giusto...dal punto di vista legale/logico non fa una piega.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Arrivi tardi...
> Già aperto un 3d con lo stesso articolo eh?
> Può capitare a chi vive di 3d fatti di postare articoli di giornale eh?
> Bene o male tutti noi leggiamo i quotidiani...
> Hai toppato a sto giro!


Tu potresti evitare di perseverare nella dimostrazione di essere un coglione...

nun te sforza' piu' che s'e' capito....

da mo'...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me, sembra giusto...dal punto di vista legale/logico non fa una piega.


C'e' da sperare che faccia giurisprudenza sul serio e che non venga annacquata...

comunque stabilisce la gravita' nei comportamenti dei traditori ed autorizza a considerarli delle vere merde...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu potresti evitare di perseverare nella dimostrazione di essere un coglione...
> 
> nun te sforza' piu' che s'e' capito....
> 
> da mo'...


http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/15706-illecito-...

E' di ieri sera...
Se non sai leggere un forum, non dare del coglione a me.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/15706-illecito-...
> 
> E' di ieri sera...
> Se non sai leggere un forum, non dare del coglione a me.


Preferisco essere un coglione che non si sorchia tutti i post possibili ed immaginabili di un forum, piuttosto che un coglione che si sente realizzato inventandosi gare....

sto bene cosi', grazie...

ahahahahahahahah


----------

